# Turkish Delight - slimming choc?



## Krypton (11 Jul 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Turkish Delight (the purple packaged choc-covered variety) is better for you than normal chocolate bars/treats?

A girl in the office reckons it is.


----------



## Steve Austin (11 Jul 2007)

Never heard that before, i'll ask the missus who will probably say it contains a daily portion of fruit though


----------



## slow down (11 Jul 2007)

I think it is lower on fat than most chocolate bars - not as low in fat as not eating it though.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Jul 2007)

It's only 5% fat, I believe; I presume that's better for you than normal chocolate bars. I just eat it cos I love it, along with most other sorts of chocolate. (Have we got a "fat" smiley?) :?:


----------



## derall (12 Jul 2007)

A 55g bar of Fry's Turkish Delight might only have 5g of fat, but it's got 32g of sugar. That's still going to be a couple of hundred calories...

You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## Blue (12 Jul 2007)

Many years ago I saw a running mag suggest that this bar was better than other chocolate for those taking exercise - probably for the reasons already stated; that its cals come more from sugar than fat. I have to admit that I have always loved it.


----------



## clefty (19 Jul 2007)

its always slightly disturbed me, it tastes like perfume
however I used to love the advert with the bloke in Laurence of Arabia garb appearing to slice off some concubines head, before revealing it was just the strange perfumey chocolate

It was always a 'Mum's' sweet for me.

Curly Wurly's? NOW you're talking

*drifts off into a retro confectionary haze*


----------



## MsMalfoy (20 Jul 2007)

I'd read that a Turkish Delight only has about 180 calories, not sure if that's right. I love them but have steered clear of chocolate since February as I know I can't have just one bar, better to abstain altogether.
Having lost almost 5 stone since Feb, it's probably worth depriving myself.


----------



## col (20 Jul 2007)

Five stone ? well done,that happens to be my target altogether,lost one up to now.care to share how you did it?


----------



## MsMalfoy (20 Jul 2007)

col said:


> Five stone ? well done,that happens to be my target altogether,lost one up to now.care to share how you did it?




Probably helps that I have about 9 stone to lose altogether and that I ate vast amounts of junk and didn't do much. (I wasn't always like that, used to cycle 100+ miles a week in my late teens).
Tbh it's not been rocket science, eat healthily, exercise. It works! Who'd have guessed.
(Oh and promise yourself your dream bike when you reach your goal, in my case, a Mercian.)


----------



## col (20 Jul 2007)

As simple as that eh? i know what you mean about doing nothing and eating the wrong things,iv been doing that for the last four years and thought i had better do something about it or id be coronary fodder before too long


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2007)

MsMalfoy, losing 5 stone is very impressive, I think your Mercian will be well deserved!!!!!


----------



## MsMalfoy (21 Jul 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> MsMalfoy, losing 5 stone is very impressive, I think your Mercian will be well deserved!!!!!




Why thank you sir. *curtseys*:?:


The frame is already ordered as there is a 4-5 month waiting time.

I'm hoping to have lost most of the other 4-5 stone I want to lose by then.

I might even allow myself a Turkish Delight to celebrate.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2007)

"I might even allow myself a Turkish Delight to celebrate."

Steady now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blonde (26 Jul 2007)

To the OP - Your office girl sounds like someone who really wants to believe it's OK to eat rubbish to me. Sounds like a typical woman's magazine myth designed to allow women to feel better about supporting the vast sugar industry which is paying for their magazine sponsorship, whilst the magazine gives them tips on how to stay thin and lovely. I'd avoid any sugary processed crap like the plague. It's all awful. Eating high sugar food is not good if you want to lose weight, as it only leads to a huge rise in blood sugar level, followed very shortly afterwards by a huge drop which then leads to further hunger and craving for sugar. A *Bad Thing*.

Well done, MsMalfoy BTW!


----------



## Blue (26 Jul 2007)

Blonde said:


> To the OP - Your office girl sounds like someone who really wants to believe it's OK to eat rubbish to me.
> 
> I'd avoid any sugary processed crap like the plague. It's all awful.



Blonde, I have to say that I strongly disagree with this aspect of your statement.

Without treats many people can't stick with a monk like discipline when it comes to either an exercise or dietry regimen.

Do you not accept that it is widely agreed that there is no such thing as 'bad' food, such as sugar, but rather that moderate use of all things is what is best.

I would suggest that advocating avoiding things "like the plague" is way OTT, although I acknowledge that you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## MsMalfoy (26 Jul 2007)

I too think that treats are ok in a healthy eating program.

I personally don't use chocolate as a treat often as I do have problems just having one small bar but I do allow myself one day a week when I eat whatever I want for lunch and dinner (usually treats like goats cheese, taramasalata or mananated anchovies) I still stick to my no snacking rule though.
I find it helps me eat healthily during the week knowing I can have pretty much what I want on Friday.


----------



## Blonde (26 Jul 2007)

No, 'treat's for me: pineapple, or a huge tub of yogurt and raspberries. Cant eat em at the mo so cant have any treats, yet.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (26 Jul 2007)

I've got a bottle of rose syrup.
My treat is a rose milkshake, or adding a bit to some natural plain yogurt.


----------



## Blonde (27 Jul 2007)

At the weekend I am going to make make a carrot and sweet potato cake. It won't have any sugar in it, except what is already in the carrots and sweet potatoes. If you can eat fruit (I am 'not allowed' at the mo and miss it dreadfully), then adding any kind of fruit, fresh or dried, to any dish adds a lot of sugar anyway. Making traditional nursary puddings such as tapioca, semolina, rice pudding or bread and butter pudding, is very easy to do, and adding some fruit, vanilla extract or cinamon (or a mixture of all three) will give them a sweeter taste than the milk alone. You could use unsweetened rice milk which has a sweeter taste than dairy milk (and is often ready-flavoured with vanilla extract) if you prefer it. You really, really don't need to add any refined sugar, syrup or honey to puddings or cakes though, honestly. Try it and see - you may be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Arch (27 Jul 2007)

Not allowed fruit? Blimey. I want to be on that diet (unless it's a medical thing, in which case, apologies...)

I've worked out a way to count one pain au chocolate as three portions of veg:

Cocoa (a bean)
Flour (from a sort of grass)
Butter (from grass, via a cow)

Make it a chocolate eclair, and it's four - cream is also from grass... 

You can probably guess my relationship with correct weight...


----------



## Blonde (27 Jul 2007)

Heh! You really don't! It's Ok and I am coping but i do miss fruit, and also dairy a bit - just 'cos we cant have mousakka or lasagne at the moment. 'Tis the anti Candida diet. It is working for me though, so I will carry on for the full 8 weeks at least. I may never eat bread or overtly sugary things again. I don't know. I don't miss refined sugar that's for sure. I lost my sweet tooth in two weeks. Even bananas smell sickly sweet to me now, though the blackberries did look nice on the market t'other day!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Aug 2007)

Arch said:


> Not allowed fruit? Blimey. I want to be on that diet (unless it's a medical thing, in which case, apologies...)
> 
> I've worked out a way to count one pain au chocolate as three portions of veg:
> 
> ...


well we'd probably enjoy the same sort of restaurants arch, if mrs alecetc and patrick didn't mind (which they would of course) 

i can only do five a day if carrot cake counts, along with chips (potato IS a veg), beer (hops), wine (grapes) and pasta (seem to remember a panorama programme showing how it was grown)


----------

